# Sally Hansen + Crayola Insta-Dri Glam Rock Collection



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2018)

Metallic manis are a fierce fashion statement, and the new collection from Sally Hansen and Crayola, *Insta-Dri Glam Rock*, has something for everyone. Boasting 12 metallic inspired shades, this collection evokes childhood nostalgia and adds a touch of glam. The upgraded, longer lasting 3-in-1 formula boasts a built-in base and top coat and 1-coat coverage offers shiny, extended wear in a single step.

From a high-shine, beautiful berry hue to a shimmering, gorgeous green, you're bound to find at least one favorite color in this collection.

*Sally Hansen + Crayola Insta-Dri Glam Rock Collection shades include:*

*Razzmic Berry *This blue-tinged raspberry hue radiates with gorgeous gleam.  
*Shimmering Blush *Don’t be bashful about donning this medium pink glimmering tone. 
*Big Dip O’Ruby *This sparkly true red hue is a gem. 
*Bittersweet Shimmer *A pink tinged with red, this multi-faceted shade is bold and confident. 
*Alloy Orange *You’ll bond alloy-style with this tangerine tone spiked with a glitter finish. 
*Metallic Sunburst *Catch early fall’s last rays of warmth in this marigold shimmer polish. 
*Sheen Green *This lustrous lime green with a touch of sparkle will amp up any autumnal ensemble. 
*Metallic Seaweed *This metallic teal conjures the calm of the sea. 
*B’Dazzled Blue *This sapphire shade glints in the light just like the real deal. 
*Sonic Silver *Feel the need for speed in a stunningly sleek silver metallic manicure. 
*Deep Space Sparkle *A cosmic sparkle-tinged charcoal shade that goes with everything. 
*Blast Of Bronze *This radiant deep copper tone is a subdued take on the rose gold trend. 


















*Price: *$7.99 each
*Where to Buy: *Drugstores and mass merchants nationwide


----------

